# problem mit soundcard... "Trust 511 5.1 sound expert sourround"



## themadman (2. März 2005)

Servus Leute,

ich habe ein großes problem...
ich habe mir heut die oben angegebene soundkarte geholt und im bios meine onboard karte deaktiviert... pc neugestartet, runtergefahren und die neue soundkarte eingebaut...
soweit so gut...

nun aber das problem... bei der installation der treiber (hab die aktuellen) bricht er fast am ende der installation bei einer datei mit dem namen "cmijack.dat" ab und startet den pc einfach neu. jedoch folgt dann ein Bluescreen mit folgender Meldung:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

STOP: 0x000000D1 (0xF836D094, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x*F7DC775D*)

st3wolf.sys Adress *F7DC775D* base at F7DC4000 DateStamp 3eabc249

die rot dargestellte adresse ist immer gleich und auch die fett hervorgehobenen adressen sind immer identisch.
es folgt immer dieselbe fehlermeldung habe es schon mehrmals mit deinstallieren und neu installieren der treiber versucht, doch immer bricht er die installation ab und bekomme den bluescreen wieder.

wo liegt das problem, wie kann ich es lösen

es kann doch nicht an den treibern liegen die sind bei trust.com und bei c-media die gleichen

wäre schön wenn ihr mir bald schon helfen könntet bin am verzweifeln.

MfG
Mike


----------

